# White Cars...



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Whats the best way to look after them?

I've never had a white car before but I'm currently looking at a white 130i M Sport and would like a few tips :buffer:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Much the same way as any other color, but they just show up the dirt more in my experience.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Same way as any other colour!!

Don't be racist.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

There is marketing hype about certain waxes to protect the finish though. Dodo juice make waxes which are "Colour charged" adn swissvax have released a wax for white cars, if you believe it makes a difference that is (which I don't)


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Me either - I just use a good sealant on mine.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

The main reason I've asked is because I've seen a number of posts stating that on white cars a sealant is better than a wax. I was just wondering if this extended to any other products?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

R32rob said:


> The main reason I've asked is because I've seen a number of posts stating that on white cars a sealant is better than a wax. I was just wondering if this extended to any other products?


Well I have a dark car and use poorboys black hole glaze which gives a great deep look, and they do a version for white/light cars specifically, could try that under a sealant like fk1000P which gives a great glassy look. Depends on budget etc?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I found no real visible difference on my old white Mondeo between Jetseal 109 (sealant) and Collinite 476S (wax).

The things you have to be wary of with white cars is:

- It looks dirty very quickly after cleaning much like solid black
- Claying is very important as your can see every little spec of tar etc
- When polishing and waxing in the sun you can get snow blindness, wear sunglasses

But when all is said and done, white is generally the best paint to have, shows off the curves of cars very well especially when you have a nice deep look to the paint.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks all, If I get the car I'll definitely try a sealant as I've nerver tried before.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It's all in the Prep Rob.

If it is good underneath then any good LSP will finish it off and give it some depth and shine:thumb:

White is making a comeback:thumb: Due to the R8  Maybe

I think the R8 with the Carbon looks great:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Thanks all, If I get the car I'll definitely try a sealant as I've nerver tried before.


If you wanna try a sealant matt at i4detailing has some 30ml samples of britemax #5 which I hear is a great sealant. Not sure how it looks on white but for less than £2 it's worth a pop IMO :thumb: I've added some to my next order to give it a try myself


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> It's all in the Prep Rob.
> 
> If it is good underneath then any good LSP will finish it off and give it some depth and shine:thumb:
> 
> ...


No was before the R8 I think. White was becoming popular a few months after I picked up my Mondeo and that was the beginning of 2007.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had good results with both Zaino Z2 and Jeffs Acylic Trigger on mine


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

SRP topped with EGP for me on my white Swift:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jamest said:


> No was before the R8 I think. White was becoming popular a few months after I picked up my Mondeo and that was the beginning of 2007.


A white mondeo:doublesho
I bet people slowed down when they saw you coming along on the motorway didn't they


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> A white mondeo:doublesho
> I bet people slowed down when they saw you coming along on the motorway didn't they


Yup, was hilarious.

I was driving home from work late one night and it was dark, doing 70mph in left hand lane of motorway, no lights in my rear view mirror. Look again a few seconds later and there are 2 cars, they are getting closer and closer. Was expecting them to go past doing 90-100mph but no cars went past, looked in the mirror and they were doing 70mph just behind me. By this point I think he knew I wasn't the police and sped off again. :lol:










Would of been more convincing if it was an estate.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

The wife has one of those wee Corsa Arctic's, it's a nightmare to keep clean as it still hasn't been prepped properly (shame on you hubby  ). I intend to clay, machine and seal before winter.
I have project awesome and a few coats of wax on my own car (metallic grey) it always look clean and the dirt just falls off it. So, as said in previous replies, it's all in the prep, just remember to seal!
I've discovered that wax on a white car will only give a nice glossy look, it does not help in the problematic adhesion of grime.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Volvo's a pain. Clean it one day and the next day it's stinking again 
Quick wash and a wipe down with a good QD and it looks good as new again.

So far the best combination I've found is Super resin polish, followed by duragloss 601 and 111, waxed with Megs #16 and a wipedown with Aquawax.
Although at the moment Im trying Duragloss 501 on the roof which is a sealant for RV and Marina vehicles so should be very very durable 

QD wise I love Duragloss 921 although I tried Citrus Bling 10:1 and liked that allot.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

My BMW was machined earlier this year and topped with 2 coats of Raceglaze 55 and it looks fantastic, will be going over it with Lime prime lite and Supernatural at the weekend if the weather allows.

White is a pain to keep clean, make sure any tyre dressing is buffed off or it goes up the paintwork, also invest in a paint cleaner as they get dirt marks very easily, hence the reason i will be going over mine at the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> My BMW was machined earlier this year and topped with 2 coats of Raceglaze 55 and it looks fantastic, will be going over it with Lime prime lite and Supernatural at the weekend if the weather allows.


Going a bit off topic how do you find RG 55? I been tempted to pick up a pot in work but wondering if the additional £20 above RG 42 is worth it?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Going a bit off topic how do you find RG 55? I been tempted to pick up a pot in work but wondering if the additional £20 above RG 42 is worth it?


It was a fantastic wax, easy to apply and buff off, durability is good too. Put 2 coats on the BMW during August and it is still beading and sheeting like the day it was applied, the car does about 100 miles a week but lives outside and is subject to the elements.

I recently got rid of it in exchange for Supernatural


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got the Werkstat kit to protect my White TT when it arrives later this year. Then I just plan to wash it weekly like normal :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Most things have already been mentioned and my advise is pretty similar. White does tend to show swirls etc as much other dark colour, so if you can get rid of these it'd be good. 

Once prepared properly and protected rhroughout with a couple of layers of whichever lsp you use, straight forward to look after otherwise. Keeping the exhausts shiny adds to the presense of a white car.


----------

